# What if a police officer omits his using a baton on a Use-of-Force report



## Carly D (Mar 18, 2012)

A couple questions and if you guys don't feel comfortable answering I completely understand. 
1) Basically multiple cops use foot strikes, deploy taser 13x (probe and stun) and strikes with a baton causing broken ribs. Let's just say the taser supervisor fills out a use of force report and fails to mention another officer also using a baton. If video evidence comes forward during sworn testimony and the cop still lies what would happen to him?


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Carly D said:


> A couple questions and if you guys don't feel comfortable answering I completely understand.
> 1) Basically multiple cops use foot strikes, deploy taser 13x (probe and stun) and strikes with a baton causing broken ribs. Let's just say the taser supervisor fills out a use of force report and fails to mention another officer also using a baton. If video evidence comes forward during sworn testimony and the cop still lies what would happen to him?


He'd probably have to buy lunch and drinks for the command staff for at least a month.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Carly D said:


> A couple questions and if you guys don't feel comfortable answering I completely understand.
> 1) Basically multiple cops use foot strikes, deploy taser 13x (probe and stun) and strikes with a baton causing broken ribs. Let's just say the taser supervisor fills out a use of force report and fails to mention another officer also using a baton. If video evidence comes forward during sworn testimony and the cop still lies what would happen to him?


What court is this case being heard in?


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

Not nearly enough facts before the the fact. Are you serious? Man up to what you or your friend did.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Erin go brah


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

Carly D said:


> A couple questions and if you guys don't feel comfortable answering I completely understand.
> 1) Basically multiple cops use foot strikes, deploy taser 13x (probe and stun) and strikes with a baton causing broken ribs. Let's just say the taser supervisor fills out a use of force report and fails to mention another officer also using a baton. If video evidence comes forward during sworn testimony and the cop still lies what would happen to him?


If you happen to be holding a baton perpendicular to the ground, and using said baton, you begin to move it in a circular motion, with the only resistance to said baton being a large amount of a steaming mass of fecal matter, would an aroma be emitted if you were the only one in the room?

*****


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Your boyfriend must be a real asshole.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Carly D said:


> A couple questions and if you guys don't feel comfortable answering I completely understand.
> 1) Basically multiple cops use foot strikes, deploy taser 13x (probe and stun) and strikes with a baton causing broken ribs. Let's just say the taser supervisor fills out a use of force report and fails to mention another officer also using a baton. If video evidence comes forward during sworn testimony and the cop still lies what would happen to him?


Meth is a hell of a drug. Let me guess your "boyfriend" acted aggressive toward you enough for you to call the police. They responded and he resisted and was treated accordingly with the use of force continuum. Now you're playing the role of concerned "girlfriend" and defending your prince zealously because all you wanted was for "someone to talk to him." I'm sure you and your "boyfriend" had some great make-up sex after he got out of the hospital.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2012)

Carly D said:


> A couple questions and if you guys don't feel comfortable answering I completely understand.
> 1) Basically multiple cops use foot strikes, deploy taser 13x (probe and stun) and strikes with a baton causing broken ribs. Let's just say the taser supervisor fills out a use of force report and fails to mention another officer also using a baton. If video evidence comes forward during sworn testimony and the cop still lies what would happen to him?


Fuck off.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

This is all i have to add..ibtl.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

I think you got him/her. Its about time we put a stop to police officers randomly walking into people's homes, tazing them 13 times and beating them with batons for no reason what so ever. It happened to "a friend of mine." Just sitting there playing Xbox on his government subsidized 55' Plasma TV when the local cops broke the door down for no reason other than they were looking for someone to take out their aggression on and tazed him 4762 times while beating him repeatedly with rubber hoses and phone books. 

You should def file a complaint with that departments IA


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey Carly D, are you hot? Post a pic of yourself (better if suggestive) and let the members here be the judge of your character. We are all highly trained professionals and will know if you're full of shit just by the picture. Come on, take a chance, what can you lose.


----------



## JMody (Feb 20, 2008)

Carly D said:


> A couple questions and if you guys don't feel comfortable answering I completely understand.
> 1) Basically multiple cops use foot strikes, deploy taser 13x (probe and stun) and strikes with a baton causing broken ribs. Let's just say the taser supervisor fills out a use of force report and fails to mention another officer also using a baton. If video evidence comes forward during sworn testimony and the cop still lies what would happen to him?


You mad bro?


----------



## SPQR (Sep 26, 2007)

Carly D said:


> A couple questions and if you guys don't feel comfortable answering I completely understand.
> 1) Basically multiple cops use foot strikes, deploy taser 13x (probe and stun) and strikes with a baton causing broken ribs. Let's just say the taser supervisor fills out a use of force report and fails to mention another officer also using a baton. If video evidence comes forward during sworn testimony and the cop still lies what would happen to him?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

It depends if the officer had his hat on.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

CJIS said:


> It depends if the officer had his hat on.


That never gets old hahahahaha


----------

